# Trocoxil



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Jay our JRT has been on this tablet now for nearly a month for her Arthritis. Its just one tablet a month[more or less] for 6 months, and as far as we're concerned its brilliant , she volunteers to come on loads of walks with us, enjoys taking a squeaky toy now which only had limited appeal before.
I've even had to up her Raw a bit, the poor girls been on a diet for years but now shes actually burning some energy- I've had to stop her running a couple of times
Shes lost 2 kilo so far, and we still have more to lose. The Metacam worked until the dose was dropped then she slipped back in to her old ways.
She'll always be a difficult dog but now at least I know the difference between pain and grumps- even though she doesn't show it.
I dont know if she can take it for longer than 6 months though
She has Green lipped Mussel coming on Wednesday.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

kat&molly said:


> Jay our JRT has been on this tablet now for nearly a month for her Arthritis. Its just one tablet a month[more or less] for 6 months, and as far as we're concerned its brilliant , she volunteers to come on loads of walks with us, enjoys taking a squeaky toy now which only had limited appeal before.
> I've even had to up her Raw a bit, the poor girls been on a diet for years but now shes actually burning some energy- I've had to stop her running a couple of times
> Shes lost 2 kilo so far, and we still have more to lose. The Metacam worked until the dose was dropped then she slipped back in to her old ways.
> She'll always be a difficult dog but now at least I know the difference between pain and grumps- even though she doesn't show it.
> ...


I think its 6 months, but she may manage on the Metacam afterwards or there are other things she can have. Great to hear she's got a spring back in her step


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Dally Banjo said:


> I think its 6 months, but she may manage on the Metacam afterwards or there are other things she can have. Great to hear she's got a spring back in her step


Thanks. I'd say its the best shes been since we've had her.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm delighted with this stuff, having started off very cynical. The vet says he's not hearing any bad reports, but says as with any long term meds, an annual blood screen is a good idea. Brig's been on it for well over a year and is fit as a flea.

Brig is keeping up with the pups and exhibits no pain signs.










I get mine from Hyperdrug (online) as even with the vet prescription fee, it's a lot cheaper from the web.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Thats great to hear Brig & Jay are doing so well on it  I'm going to see if Banjo can have it if he has to go back on Rimadyl 

There seems to be difference of opinon as to how long they can have it for  this site says leave a month before starting another course

Trocoxil Tablets | Trocxil Side Effects | Trocoxil Pfizer

& this one says "The dose and duration of treatment (maximum 6.5 months) will depend on the weight and type of animal and condition to be treated"  unless it means they can have it for 6.5months then leave a month before going back on it  

http://www.ema.europa.eu/docs/en_GB..._the_public/veterinary/000132/WC500069275.pdf


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

We do 5 months then a break. According to the first link, Brig is being under dosed, but better that than over dosing.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

cinammontoast said:


> We do 5 months then a break. According to the first link, Brig is being under dosed, but better that than over dosing.


Great, thanks


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> There seems to be difference of opinon as to how long they can have it for  this site says leave a month before starting another course
> 
> Trocoxil Tablets | Trocxil Side Effects | Trocoxil Pfizer


Score, over £2 cheaper than Hyperdrug per box on that site! Cheers, superb, DB!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

cinammontoast said:


> Score, over £2 cheaper than Hyperdrug per box on that site! Cheers, superb, DB!


No probs


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Brilliant Brigs doing well on it, thanks for the heads up on the prepcription too.
Heres hoping Banjo doesn't need anything but if he does it may be the way to go. It amazes me its just one tablet


----------



## Bennyboo10 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello,

I have an 11 year old Rottweiler who has been on rymadil for a couple of years as he is suffering from arthritis in his back legs. I felt that he was suffering from some discomfort as the arthritis seemed to be worsening so after a discussion with my vet we agreed to try him on Trocoxil. 

Unfortunately after his third tablet he started being sick. After 24hrs in my vets he was taken to Liverpool Universitys Small Animal Hospital where it transpired that he had an ulcer on his intestine which had burst.

Mine is a lengthy story and I shall not bore you will all the details but hasten to say as this drug stays in the system for 2 months after ingestion another ulcer formed and burst shortly after him being allowed home. This meant that over a six week period he was in hospital for over 4 weeks and had to have 3 operations.

As he is now banned from taking any NSAIDs he is taking tramadol and pardale-V which are working well.

I am aware that trocoxil has brought a huge benefit to many dog owners and for those I am pleased. I would be interested to hear if anyone else has had similar experiences to me.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Bennyboo10 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have an 11 year old Rottweiler who has been on rymadil for a couple of years as he is suffering from arthritis in his back legs. I felt that he was suffering from some discomfort as the arthritis seemed to be worsening so after a discussion with my vet we agreed to try him on Trocoxil.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about your bad experiences and the worry you must have had. I must admit that is what put me off this drug. I knew that as with all NSAIDs there could be side effects and some bad ones too. Knowing that once in the system you couldnt do anything about it and also that the effect pros as well as any cons couldnt be reversed and you would have to just sit it out and hope that is what put me off I must admit. I suppose at least with the daily ones you can stop them immeidately if a problem should arise.

Glad your dog has now found an alternative that is working well and without the risks.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Bennyboo10 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have an 11 year old Rottweiler who has been on rymadil for a couple of years as he is suffering from arthritis in his back legs. I felt that he was suffering from some discomfort as the arthritis seemed to be worsening so after a discussion with my vet we agreed to try him on Trocoxil.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about your poor dog  glad everything is going well now & I hope it continues to for a very long time.

Can I just ask what is pardale-V? we are trying to steer clear of giving our dog tramadol again.


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Bennyboo 10- sorry to hear about your dog. I hope he's ok now

We've been lucky and not had any problems. The only thing is I dont think its working as well now. Hard to say with Jay as she never shows any pain but doesn't want to join us on some walks and is a bit grumpy sometimes.


----------



## Moondogs mum (May 19, 2012)

My 10 year old Rotty has had her 6 months on trocoxil. She suddenly became ill on tuesday night. She is currently at Murdoch University Veterinary hospital fighting for her life. She has just come out of surgery last night after having a ruptured duodenal ulcer. She has had 1/3 of hr stomach removed, her spleen removed and pulmonary thromboembolisms ( clots) . The expected cost for her treatment is around $25 000. She has survived 6 hrs post operatively but still in big trouble and I could lose her at any moment. She has been on a ventilator and may need to go back on it any moment. She is in for a hell of a fight. I am absolutely devastated.
Im not so sure this is the wonder drug we are looking for. I would caution everyone with regard to this drug. 
Please send your prayers to my girl.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm afraid I don't like any drug that *doesn't stop working once you stop taking it*, just too risky as the above has shown. I always felt the same with human contraceptive injections too. If you have a bad reaction there's nothing that can be done about it, frightening! I saw the damage a small drip of Metacam did to Flynns lip and decided I didn't want to give it to him any more, an over reaction on my part may be but I too have a stomach ulcer by using Aspirin for migraines for many years when younger.

I would rather give Tramadol and loads of oily fish plus glucosamine/chondroitin/MSM and raw meaty bones which have natural supplements in them. It's a difficult one really because even in humans there is little evidence of a stomach bleed until it is vomited or defecated, by which time it's an emergency. With an animal you're not even aware of them having pain most times and with it still in the system causing havoc it's unknown territory IMO.

Keeping the girl above in my thoughts and prayers. xxx


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Bennyboo10 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have an 11 year old Rottweiler who has been on rymadil for a couple of years as he is suffering from arthritis in his back legs. I felt that he was suffering from some discomfort as the arthritis seemed to be worsening so after a discussion with my vet we agreed to try him on Trocoxil.
> 
> ...


I was in two minds whether to reply, as I have said it before. I am convinced that Trocoxil was the cause of my Joshua's death at the age of only three. He was taking it for 18 months, with a month off every six months, blood tests to be sure his organs were still ok before he went back on it.

Then he collapsed with internal bleeding and I lost him. I am glad that your dog survived, but I have to say I would never entertain using this stuff again.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Moondogs mum said:


> My 10 year old Rotty has had her 6 months on trocoxil. She suddenly became ill on tuesday night. She is currently at Murdoch University Veterinary hospital fighting for her life. She has just come out of surgery last night after having a ruptured duodenal ulcer. She has had 1/3 of hr stomach removed, her spleen removed and pulmonary thromboembolisms ( clots) . The expected cost for her treatment is around $25 000. She has survived 6 hrs post operatively but still in big trouble and I could lose her at any moment. She has been on a ventilator and may need to go back on it any moment. She is in for a hell of a fight. I am absolutely devastated.
> Im not so sure this is the wonder drug we are looking for. I would caution everyone with regard to this drug.
> Please send your prayers to my girl.


So sorry to hear about your girl, positive thoughts that she will make it, she is certainly in the right place as regards the highest level of veterinary care av available. praying that it is enough and she will pull through for you.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> So sorry to hear about your girl, positive thoughts that she will make it, she is certainly in the right place as regards the highest level of veterinary care av available. praying that it is enough and she will pull through for you.


She has another thread here http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/236894-trocoxil-ulcers-3.html#post1062009304

The dog didn't make it. Very sad, another tragedy.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> She has another thread here http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/236894-trocoxil-ulcers-3.html#post1062009304
> 
> The dog didn't make it. Very sad, another tragedy.


Thank you for telling me newfies Mum, I hadnt yet looked at newer posts and was going through and catching up with exisisting ones I had previously posted on.

I am so so sorry your girl didnt make it, as Newfies mum said another tragedy and very sad loss.


----------



## Moondogs mum (May 19, 2012)

Thank you so much


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Coles is on this drug and after reading another thread I'm a bit worried about continuing with it. He's due his tablet next week, third one. I think I will discuss my options with the vet.


----------



## Moondogs mum (May 19, 2012)

I really think that would be wise. There are many options for pain control, this is just one of them. It may be that my dog had a sensitvity to NSAIDS, just like some people can have. 
Its definitly worth exploring other options. The problem is that if something does go wrong you are stuck with it being continually excreted in the bile, so if an ulcer develops you really are unable to quickly remove it from his system.The bile pours out from the liver into the wall of the intestine and just continues to eat away at the same spot. Its a recipe for disaster.
Once an ulcer develops you are in really big trouble as you can see from my other thread.
Get more information,Weigh up your options and make the choice that you feel is best for you and your dog.
Best wishes


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll be taking Jay back at the end of this month, we haven't had any problems with Trocoxil ,but I dont think its working anymore and I am worrying about the dangers


----------



## drillersmum (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi all, I stumbled upon this site because I was searching for info re Trocoxil. My 9 year old Border Collie got hit by a car a couple of years ago and shortly after that he developed what my vet said was arthritis. His back right leg was damaged and needed an operation. ($1,000+) Over time I was trying to treat his pain with my own paracetamol. The vet was "horrified" even though my dog did well on it. I only gave him half (250mg) every 6-8 hours and sometimes he could go longer. And it was the cheapest. :-(. Finally he went onto Trocoxil (after he tried 4 weekly injections that cost $100 and it did nothing for him.) Initially the Trocoxil worked. After a couple of months he started to relapse and I felt compelled to give him half a paracetamol again... just to help him over a rough spot. It worked. I have kept my vet informed of these times I felt compelled to give Sam the 1/2 para. He is overweight and unable to exercise very well because of the pain of the arthritis. He just took his 4th Trocoxil a couple of days ago. Each pill/tablet cost me $65.50. I don't know if that is normal and I don't know if I can buy it cheaper online. I can't see how I can get it online if I need a prescription. 
Even after just a couple of days of taking the 4th dose he lets out a yelp of pain when he tries to move about. I give him 1/4 or 1/2 of a para and then he seems to 'come good'. When I discuss him with my girl friends they think he is putting it on a bit because whenever I give him the 1/2 para it is in a little ball of ground beef. They think he has figured out that whenever he cries out (in pain) he gets a little 'reward', so I have decided to start giving him just the little ball of ground beef with nothing else in it (no 1/2 para) and see how that works. Being on a pension I find the $65 a month is a bit steep but to have Sam out of pain has to be worth the expense. That is Aussie dollars of course. If I had some idea about how fair that price is, I would appreciate knowing that I am not being "got at" by the vet. And I am worried about any 'long term' side effects the Trocoxil might have on him. The vet has told me Sam will have to take a break from it in a couple of months. She has not mentioned what the alternative is once he goes off the Trocoxil. I am learning a lot from what other people have posted in here about Trocoxil. Apparently it is "new" here in Australia. One of the other vets here had never heard of it. Weird. 
Thank you. drillersmum.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

drillersmum said:


> Hi all, I stumbled upon this site because I was searching for info re Trocoxil. My 9 year old Border Collie got hit by a car a couple of years ago and shortly after that he developed what my vet said was arthritis. His back right leg was damaged and needed an operation. ($1,000+) Over time I was trying to treat his pain with my own paracetamol. The vet was "horrified" even though my dog did well on it. I only gave him half (250mg) every 6-8 hours and sometimes he could go longer. And it was the cheapest. :-(. Finally he went onto Trocoxil (after he tried 4 weekly injections that cost $100 and it did nothing for him.) Initially the Trocoxil worked. After a couple of months he started to relapse and I felt compelled to give him half a paracetamol again... just to help him over a rough spot. It worked. I have kept my vet informed of these times I felt compelled to give Sam the 1/2 para. He is overweight and unable to exercise very well because of the pain of the arthritis. He just took his 4th Trocoxil a couple of days ago. Each pill/tablet cost me $65.50. I don't know if that is normal and I don't know if I can buy it cheaper online. I can't see how I can get it online if I need a prescription.
> Even after just a couple of days of taking the 4th dose he lets out a yelp of pain when he tries to move about. I give him 1/4 or 1/2 of a para and then he seems to 'come good'. When I discuss him with my girl friends they think he is putting it on a bit because whenever I give him the 1/2 para it is in a little ball of ground beef. They think he has figured out that whenever he cries out (in pain) he gets a little 'reward', so I have decided to start giving him just the little ball of ground beef with nothing else in it (no 1/2 para) and see how that works. Being on a pension I find the $65 a month is a bit steep but to have Sam out of pain has to be worth the expense. That is Aussie dollars of course. If I had some idea about how fair that price is, I would appreciate knowing that I am not being "got at" by the vet. And I am worried about any 'long term' side effects the Trocoxil might have on him. The vet has told me Sam will have to take a break from it in a couple of months. She has not mentioned what the alternative is once he goes off the Trocoxil. I am learning a lot from what other people have posted in here about Trocoxil. Apparently it is "new" here in Australia. One of the other vets here had never heard of it. Weird.
> Thank you. drillersmum.


It is new in Australia. My daughter is a veterinary nurse in Perth and when my Joshua first went on to trocoxil, she had never heard of it. $65 Australian per month is actually not a bad price if you are getting it from the vet. My vet was charging £140, but I used to get it online from viovet for half that price. In the UK a vet has to give you a prescription, by law, for which there is a charge of usually about £10 and you can send it to the company to get it filled. I don't know if that is the same in oz but I can soon find out.

Now down to the nasty stuff. As I believe I posted on this thread (haven't looked) I firmly believe that trocoxil was the cause of my 3 year old dog's death. I also think that if it is not helping your dog, then why give it to him? You are far better off with supplements such as glucosomine, chondroitin, fish oil and tramadal for when the pain gets worse. The best thing for my own dog was hydrotherapy.

DO NOT GIVE YOUR DOG PARACETAMOL. I am not surprised your vet was horrified, but did he not explain why? You will kill your dog if you continue to give him paracetamol. It is not designed for dogs and will damage his liver.

I cannot emphasise that enough. Ask your vet to prescribe tramadol, get some supplements either online or from any health food store. They are not specific to dogs, the human ones are just as good.

And try to find somewhere you can take him for hydrotherapy.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I assume the injections were Cartrophen? Unfortunately they don't work for every dog , though they've worked wonders with mine 

I echo newfiesmum about Tramadol, it's very cheap too  though it is only pain relief and has no anti inflammatory action.

Might be worth looking into supplements that may help with that


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

drillersmum said:


> Hi all, I stumbled upon this site because I was searching for info re Trocoxil. My 9 year old Border Collie got hit by a car a couple of years ago and shortly after that he developed what my vet said was arthritis. His back right leg was damaged and needed an operation. ($1,000+) Over time I was trying to treat his pain with my own paracetamol. The vet was "horrified" even though my dog did well on it. I only gave him half (250mg) every 6-8 hours and sometimes he could go longer. And it was the cheapest. :-(. Finally he went onto Trocoxil (after he tried 4 weekly injections that cost $100 and it did nothing for him.) Initially the Trocoxil worked. After a couple of months he started to relapse and I felt compelled to give him half a paracetamol again... just to help him over a rough spot. It worked. I have kept my vet informed of these times I felt compelled to give Sam the 1/2 para. He is overweight and unable to exercise very well because of the pain of the arthritis. He just took his 4th Trocoxil a couple of days ago. Each pill/tablet cost me $65.50. I don't know if that is normal and I don't know if I can buy it cheaper online. I can't see how I can get it online if I need a prescription.
> Even after just a couple of days of taking the 4th dose he lets out a yelp of pain when he tries to move about. I give him 1/4 or 1/2 of a para and then he seems to 'come good'. When I discuss him with my girl friends they think he is putting it on a bit because whenever I give him the 1/2 para it is in a little ball of ground beef. They think he has figured out that whenever he cries out (in pain) he gets a little 'reward', so I have decided to start giving him just the little ball of ground beef with nothing else in it (no 1/2 para) and see how that works. Being on a pension I find the $65 a month is a bit steep but to have Sam out of pain has to be worth the expense. That is Aussie dollars of course. If I had some idea about how fair that price is, I would appreciate knowing that I am not being "got at" by the vet. And I am worried about any 'long term' side effects the Trocoxil might have on him. The vet has told me Sam will have to take a break from it in a couple of months. She has not mentioned what the alternative is once he goes off the Trocoxil. I am learning a lot from what other people have posted in here about Trocoxil. Apparently it is "new" here in Australia. One of the other vets here had never heard of it. Weird.
> Thank you. drillersmum.


Paracetomol or acetaminophan as its known in other parts of the world has a toxcity in dogs. As it has to be broken down and excreted by the liver, the toxic effects can build up and cause liver damage. It also causes damage to red blood cells. High doses and continued regular use can cause really bad symptoms in dogs and result in death. Cats its even more dangerous to use still. Although a small one off dose in an emergency could well be OK and you may get away with it high doses and regular use is not good. Even smaller doses can be if the dog has underlying liver conditions or problems you dont know about or blood disorders.

Trocoxil in itself can have side effects especially again more so in dogs that may have underlying problems. In fact before being put on it dogs should undergo blood tests to be sure and then continue to have regular blood test to monitor them whilst on it.


----------

